# Tengo una Kangoo con un problema en el potenciometro, cuando la prendo se prende



## bruno monroy (Jul 20, 2013)

Tengo una kangoo con un problema en el potenciometro, cuando la prendo se prende 
el foco del potenciometro y sube y baja de revoluciones y no acelera con el pedal le meti el escaner y da un codigo que dice: Circuito abierto o corto en el potenciometro y quiero checar el cableado pero no tengo el diagrama alguien sabe de esto? ...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 20, 2013)

No se si será lo mismo, a la mía le falla el contacto que hay sobre el pedal de freno. Se enciende el piloto de avería eléctrica y sube las revoluciones al ralentí. Si sacas el conector que hay sobre el pedal y lo colocas de nuevo moviendolo un poco vuelve a funcionar perfectamente. Se ve que es un fallo muy común.

Por lo que dices parece una cuestión parecida pero con el acelerador.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hace algún tiempo hice un acelerador manual para una Master, o sea; con una llave selectora se podía pasar a acelerar con un potenciometro manual. Esta camioneta en cuestión tiene el equivalente a un pote stereo con algunas resistencias. Se conecta con 6 cables. Podes sacar el acelerador completo y medir con un tester el correcto funcionamento.

Saludos.


----------



## ramiro77 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tenés que cambiar el potenciómetro. No hay que medir nada. No hay mucha ciencia para repararlo en este caso. Y además son baratos.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 21, 2013)

"No hay que medir nada". No me gusta esa filosofía jaja. Me parece un poquito más coherente ver si efectivamente anda mal el potenciometro o si se cortó un cable por algún lado o el problema está en otro lado. Puede que tengas razón y halla que cambiarlo, pero tampoco hay que tirar la plata comprando cosas por comprar. No es un potenciometro común y corriente, no creo que salga tan barato. 

Saludos.


----------



## jmorlio (Ago 22, 2013)

tiene acelerador electronico?confirmame y te digo como probarlo


----------



## jsantos (Ago 23, 2013)

Que tal
mira es importante que  definas si es el problema en el tps en el cuerpo de aceleración o en tu pedal.
y que año y motor es para darte la información correcta.


----------

